# printing doesn't work

## oldefortran

I find the printer

# lsmod |grep hcd

uhci_hcd               27404  0 

ehci_hcd               40264  0 

ohci_hcd               30660  0 

haha ~ # lsmod |grep lp 

usblp                  11392  0 

 # lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:1d17 Hewlett-Packard 

And I use the same cups config and in the printers.conf I have

DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0

In the webbpage for cups administration I find

duplex (Default Printer) "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

	Description: alias för duplexlangsida

Location:

Make and Model: HP LaserJet 1320 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.

Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp0

But the printer doesn't react to printing.

Any ideas?

----------

## opentaka

anything in /var/log/cups/error_log ?

----------

## oldefortran

I'm not sure. Anything you can see here? dup and HPLaserJet are printer names. I think dup is the default.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:13 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:13 +0100] Saving remote.cache...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:13 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

W [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on li                                       ne 834.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] <Policy default>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Jo                                       b Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Noti                                       fications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authentica                                       te-Job>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Order Deny,Allow

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] </Limit>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printe                                       r Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printe                                       r Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS                                       -Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUP                                       S-Set-Default>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Order Deny,Allow

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] AuthType Basic

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Require user @SYSTEM

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] </Limit>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] <Limit All>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Order Deny,Allow

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] </Limit>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] </Policy>

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:16 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:27 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 564.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:27 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 564.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:27 +0100] Job 564 queued on "dup" by "root".

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:27 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 17327) for job 564.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:27 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 17328) for job                                        564.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:27 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 17329) for job 564.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:38 +0100] Job 564 was canceled by "root".

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:47 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=17340)

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:59 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 565.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:59 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 565.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:59 +0100] Job 565 queued on "HPLaserJet1320" by "root".

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:59 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 17343) for job 565.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:59 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 17344) for job                                        565.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:03:59 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 17345) for job 565.

I [13/Jan/2007:20:04:38 +0100] Job 565 was canceled by "root".

I [13/Jan/2007:20:04:44 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=17358)

----------

## opentaka

```

I [13/Jan/2007:20:04:38 +0100] Job 565 was canceled by "root".

```

I suppose you didn't cancel the job?

if no, then try setting the log level to DEBUG

----------

## oldefortran

I'm not sure what you mean? The job was calceled since it failed to start printing.

----------

## oldefortran

Well, here is the full output after restarting and then printing one file with the DEBUG flag.

Scheduler shutting down normally.

Saving remote.cache...

Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

cupsdDenyIP(loc=0x80a2110(/), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

"AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on line 834.

cupsdDenyIP(loc=0x80a6468(/admin), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

Resetting Group to "nobody"...

Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

Configured for up to 100 clients.

Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

<Policy default>

<Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

Order Deny,Allow

Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

</Limit>

<Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

Order Deny,Allow

AuthType Basic

Require user @SYSTEM

</Limit>

<Limit All>

Order Deny,Allow

</Limit>

</Policy>

Full reload is required.

Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

Loading printer dup...

Loading printer DuplexKortsida...

Loading printer DuplexLangsida...

Loading printer enkel...

Loading printer HPLaserJet1320...

Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

Loading job 117 from cache...

Loading job 118 from cache...

Loading job 119 from cache...

........................

Loading job 562 from cache...

Loading job 563 from cache...

Loading job 564 from cache...

Loading job 565 from cache...

Full reload complete.

Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

CUPS-Get-Printers

cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

CUPS-Get-Classes

cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

CUPS-Get-Default

cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

cupsdCloseClient: 6

cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

cupsdReadClient: 6 POST /printers/dup HTTP/1.1

cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/dup

print_job: auto-typing file...

print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

add_job: requesting-user-name="gunnar"

Adding start banner page "none" to job 566.

Discarding unused job-created event...

Adding end banner page "none" to job 566.

Job 566 queued on "dup" by "gunnar".

Job 566 hold_until = 0

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

job-sheets=none,none

banner_page = 0

[Job 566] argv[0]="dup"

[Job 566] argv[1]="566"

[Job 566] argv[2]="gunnar"

[Job 566] argv[3]="q.ps"

[Job 566] argv[4]="1"

[Job 566] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:502dbb54-e42f-3fd9-7e3f-da06c3fa46b7"

[Job 566] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00566-001"

[Job 566] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

[Job 566] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

[Job 566] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/docs"

[Job 566] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

[Job 566] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

[Job 566] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

[Job 566] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

[Job 566] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

[Job 566] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

[Job 566] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@haha.gunix"

[Job 566] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.6"

[Job 566] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

[Job 566] envp[12]="USER=root"

[Job 566] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

[Job 566] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

[Job 566] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

[Job 566] envp[16]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

[Job 566] envp[17]="LANG=en_US"

[Job 566] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/dup.ppd"

[Job 566] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

[Job 566] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

[Job 566] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb:/dev/usb/lp0"

[Job 566] envp[22]="PRINTER=dup"

[Job 566] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/dup"

Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3053) for job 566.

Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 3054) for job 566.

Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 3055) for job 566.

Discarding unused job-state event...

cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

cupsdCloseClient: 6

[Job 566] Page = 595x842; 18,14 to 577,828

[Job 566] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

[Job 566] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-2.0

[Job 566] %!PS-Adobe-2.0

[Job 566] %%Creator: dvips(k) 5.95b Copyright 2005 Radical Eye Software

[Job 566] %%Title: q.dvi

[Job 566] %%Pages: 1

[Job 566] %%PageOrder: Ascend

[Job 566] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

[Job 566] %%DocumentFonts: Times-Roman Times-Italic

[Job 566] %%DocumentPaperSizes: a4

[Job 566] %%EndComments

[Job 566] Before copy_prolog - %DVIPSWebPage: (www.radicaleye.com)

[Job 566] Before copy_setup - %%BeginSetup

[Job 566] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

[Job 566] Copying page 1...

[Job 566] pagew = 559.0, pagel = 813.2

[Job 566] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

[Job 566] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 577.0

[Job 566] PageTop = 827.6, PageBottom = 14.4

[Job 566] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

[Job 566] Wrote 1 pages...

PID 3053 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

[Job 566] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

[Job 566] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

[Job 566] LANGUAGE = (unset),

[Job 566] LC_ALL = (unset),

[Job 566] LANG = "en_US"

[Job 566] are supported and installed on your system.

[Job 566] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

[Job 566] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

[Job 566] Parsing PPD file ...

[Job 566] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

[Job 566] Added option ColorSpace

[Job 566] Added option Resolution

[Job 566] Added option PageSize

[Job 566] Added option PageRegion

[Job 566] Added option Model

[Job 566] Added option PrintoutMode

[Job 566] Added option ImageableArea

[Job 566] Added option PaperDimension

[Job 566] Added option InputSlot

[Job 566] Added option Duplex

[Job 566] Added option Quality

[Job 566] Added option Font

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] Parameter Summary

[Job 566] -----------------

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] Spooler: cups

[Job 566] Printer: dup

[Job 566] Shell: /bin/sh

[Job 566] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/dup.ppd

[Job 566] ATTR file: 

[Job 566] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1320 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

[Job 566] Job title: q.ps

[Job 566] File(s) to be printed: 

[Job 566] <STDIN>

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

[Job 566] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:502dbb54-e42f-3fd9-7e3f-da06c3fa46b7'

[Job 566] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:502dbb54-e42f-3fd9-7e3f-da06c3fa46b7.

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] ================================================

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] File: <STDIN>

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] ================================================

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] Reading PostScript input ...

[Job 566] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

[Job 566] Job claims to be DSC-conforming, but "%%BeginProlog" was missing before first line with another "%%Begin..." comment (is this a TeX/LaTeX/dvips-generated PostScript file?). Assuming start of "Prolog" here.

[Job 566] Found: %%EndProlog

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] -----------

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginProlog

[Job 566] Found: %%EndProlog

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] -----------

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginSetup

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode High

[Job 566] Option: PrintoutMode=High --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=High

[Job 566] Option: PrintoutMode=High --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

[Job 566] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

[Job 566] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

[Job 566] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

[Job 566] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

[Job 566] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

[Job 566] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

[Job 566] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

[Job 566] Option: Duplex=None --> Correcting numerical/string option to Duplex=DuplexNoTumble (Command line argument)

[Job 566] Found: %%EndSetup

[Job 566] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] -----------

[Job 566] New page:  1 1

[Job 566] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

[Job 566] Found: %%EndPageSetup

[Job 566] End of page header

[Job 566] Flushing FIFO.

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] Starting renderer

[Job 566] JCL: <job data> 

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] renderer PID kid4=3060

[Job 566] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP LaserJet" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=true -dTumble=false -r600 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

[Job 566] 

[Job 566] Closing renderer

[Job 566] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

[Job 566] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

[Job 566] LANGUAGE = (unset),

[Job 566] LC_ALL = (unset),

[Job 566] LANG = "en_US"

[Job 566] are supported and installed on your system.

[Job 566] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

[Job 566] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJet' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=true' '-dTumble=false' '-r600' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

Discarding unused job-progress event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## opentaka

according to 

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=353843

you need to install app-text/ghostscript-esp, good luck!

----------

## oldefortran

I have just installed that, but no success. Still no printing.

----------

## opentaka

did you restart the services?

----------

## oldefortran

Can it be a problem with the filter? I think it is using the hpijs right now. Or should I use the ppd from the foomatic at linuxprinting.org?

----------

## oldefortran

 *opentaka wrote:*   

> did you restart the services?

 

Restarted the entire computer.

----------

## opentaka

 *oldefortran wrote:*   

> Can it be a problem with the filter? I think it is using the hpijs right now. Or should I use the ppd from the foomatic at linuxprinting.org?

 

if your printer has some LED or something, do they at least respond when you send to the printer?

can you post your emerge info too?

----------

## oldefortran

no, there is no flashing as there should be when I try to print. But 

cat file.ps > /dev/usb/lp0  makes the lights flash (but nothing more)

I start to suspect the filters. And cups webinterface is also totaly fucked up. No images, it looks like the webpages in 1992...

emerge info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17.6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17.6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Sat, 13 Jan 2007 18:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.2.3-r5, 2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -finline-functions -mmmx -m3dnow -msse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/app-defaults /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -finline-functions -mmmx -m3dnow -msse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X Xaw3d acl acpi adns alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apm arts atlas avi berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope cups curl dga dlloader doc dri dvd elibc_glibc emboss encode ethereal evo f77 fam fastcgi fb flac foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm ggi gif ginac gphoto2 gpm gstreamer guile iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib innodb input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg junit kde kernel_linux lcms lesstif libg++ libgda libwww mad maildir mbox mcal mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpi msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oscar oss pam pcre pdflib perl plotutils png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection ruby sasl scanner sdl session slang spell spl sse ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU v4l v4l2 video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa videos vmf vorbis xml xml2 xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## oldefortran

No one with any suggestions?

----------

## oldefortran

Allright, I try again. Remove cups, foomatic, ghostscript and  /etc/cups and install the packages below.

```

*  net-print/cups

      Latest version available: 1.2.7

      Latest version installed: 1.2.7

      Size of files: 3,501 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cups.org/

      Description:   The Common Unix Printing System

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-text/ghostscript-esp

      Latest version available: 8.15.3

      Latest version installed: 8.15.3

      Size of files: 14,081 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cups.org/espgs

      Description:   ESP Ghostscript -- an enhanced version of GPL Ghostscript with better printer support

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2

 net-print/foomatic

      Latest version available: 3.0.20060601

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   The Foomatic printing meta package

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db

      Latest version available: 20060720

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12,055 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Printer information files for foomatic-db-engine to generate ppds

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db-engine

      Latest version available: 3.0.20060720

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 306 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Generates ppds out of xml foomatic printer description files

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

      Latest version available: 20060720

      Latest version installed: 20060720

      Size of files: 12,055 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   linuxprinting.org PPD files for postscript printers

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-filters

      Latest version available: 3.0.20060720

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20060720

      Size of files: 161 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Foomatic wrapper scripts

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

      Latest version available: 20060720

      Latest version installed: 20060720

      Size of files: 9,339 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   linuxprinting.org PPD files for non-postscript printers

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-gui [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 110 kB

      Homepage:      http://freshmeat.net/projects/foomatic-gui/

      Description:   GNOME interface for configuring the Foomatic printer filter system

      License:       GPL-2

```

I use a /etc/cups/cupsd.conf like this

```

LogLevel debug

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order deny,allow

  Deny From All

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order deny,allow

  Deny From All

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

and set up a printer

```

<Printer dup>

Info dup

Location 

DeviceURI usb://HP/LaserJet%201320%20series

State Idle

StateTime 1169131051

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

(hp laserjet 1320) but the result is  no papper and some flashing lights, The papper is printed if I press the start button.

There are no clear information on what causes this, perhaps it's set to manual feed or some non-fatal printing error. I'm not sure, any advice on what to look for? I've set the paper format to A4 also, I think.

----------

## Nadhor

Try in /etc/cups/printers.conf to replace 

```
DeviceURI usb://HP/LaserJet%201320%20series 
```

 with 

```
DeviceURI file:/dev/usb/lp0 
```

Just an idea.

----------

## saty

Hey Nadhor ... had the same problem.

Your suggestion solved my problem... thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

## oldefortran

Why is the DeviceURI  given like   usb://HP/LaserJet... and not the other way then?

A cups bud?

----------

